# How do you keep sex exciting when you have been there done that?



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

...I just wish it always felt new. And I don't want to be a cake eater. I want to love my wife.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

go there again and do it some more?


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

I feel that if the love is still there then even the same old thing will not be boring.


----------



## amorous_1 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm that way studley but some people need more novelty. Nothing wrong with that and it doesn't mean a lack of love. 

Communication helps to address these types of issues.


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

How many new things have you tried? Have you tried different locations? Have you been to a swingers club?
Work on your communication with your wife, and focus on giving her lots of affection and then you can start to explore new areas of sexual pleasure with her.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Make a sexual bucket list.

I'm pretty sure you haven't done them ALL.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

cavenger said:


> ...I just wish it always felt new. And I don't want to be a cake eater. I want to love my wife.


Every sunrise is the start of a new day, every erection is the start of a mind blowing orgasm for you and your loved one...Married 47 years....It's still new.....


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Do hot fudge sundaes become old hat and you never want to eat them again? Or how about pizza from your favorite pizza shop? Do you get bored with that? I'd say most people can enjoy something for years without getting bored.

I've been with my wife for 16 years, and I still get excited to make love to her - even if it's missionary or spooning sex.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Do hot fudge sundaes become old hat and you never want to eat them again? Or how about pizza from your favorite pizza shop? Do you get bored with that? I'd say most people can enjoy something for years without getting bored.
> 
> I've been with my wife for 16 years, and I still get excited to make love to her - even if it's missionary or spooning sex.


When my wife slides into bed with me the touch of her skin is like an electric shock......Lust at it's finest..


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

A little erotic literature can work wonders. Not bothering with 50 SoG.
I can recommend 'suite stories' for a little light reading and inspiration.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

tarzan outfit, hand cuffs, and a swing! orgasm edging...where you bring your partner very close then start over again and again .

very nice!


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

You can stop for a very long time and the. You'd be happy just to see her naked!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Communication is the key though easier said than done since it's funny how we're often sometimes shy to share our most hidden desires with of all people our own spouses UGH ???

But if and when you can .... i'd suggest perhaps writing out one's fantasies and see if you and she can alternate in discussing them or playing them out. Of course depenind on the fantasy it may be best not to play it out ( rape fantasy , gangbang etc etc ) but it does open up new ideas and of all things the line of communication. Good luck !!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband had 2 position vanilla







with nothing brighter than a dim light for 19 straight years... we had to be the most boring couple alive in the bedroom, we didn't even moan ...and this may sound crazy but we were both totally satisfied with that, neither got bored or felt a spark missing or a need to turn anything up.....I never complained once. 

Looking back, this almost sounds INSANE....all that makes sense is.... The "*Emotional Connection*" was flowing so high with each other - we felt fulfilled & satisfied. So in this way, never underestimate the "emotional".. the simple sensual, the 2







's connecting"... that making love is meant to be. 

But now for some Spicing... Once I hit Mid life , I thought to myself.. My God, what have we been missing ....and I went a little MAD...lots more Novelty now...

*1.* Endless sex positions Sex Positions Guide

*2*. Sex Games.... ever stroll into a Spencers store in the Mall -lots of inspiration there >> Get sexy at Spencer

 Discover Your Lover Adult Board Game  ....  XXXopoly - Adult Board Games: 

*3.* How about some new Sex Furniture >> Liberator Bedroom Adventure Gear .. can also try a Sex Swing 

*4. *Try some new Toys - can read reviews on Adam & Eve

*5*. If you rent Porn Online....good chance they will have most of these titles for new ideas to spice up your marital bedroom, Fantasy videos, Tantric sex, Kuma Sutra, etc... Loving Sex Instructional DVDs for Couples

*6*. How about planning a Romantic Vacation destination







.. Lingerie/ add photo shoots of your own/ Do a Boudoir photography session.... Why Boudoir Photography is Hot

*7. *Revisit an old "make out" destination... Do something daring -just don't get caught !

*8.* Add Erotic Message 

*9*. Buy a couple new Sex books, read together / Play together >>>

 Ride 'Em Cowgirl! Sex Position Secrets For Better Bucking 

The Naughty Bucket List: 369 Sexy Dares To Do Before You Die: 

 101 Nights of Grrreat Sex 

*10*. 20 Ways to Spice Up Your Sex Life 



> 1. *Pretend you just met him*
> "When our sex life started to slow down, I started thinking about how another woman would see my husband if she just met him -- and this made me want to impress him. I did things like buying new lingerie, getting up just a little earlier than usual to join him in the shower or making time to play later in the tub. We totally rediscovered each other's sexiness after that."
> 
> 2. *Tease each other*
> ...


----------



## pates (Dec 9, 2012)

This app really helped my wife and I figure out some fantasies we had in common but never talked about:

Fantasy Finder | Fantasy Finder will help you and your partner safely discover common fantasies



Omgitsjoe said:


> Communication is the key though easier said than done since it's funny how we're often sometimes shy to share our most hidden desires with of all people our own spouses UGH ???
> 
> But if and when you can .... i'd suggest perhaps writing out one's fantasies and see if you and she can alternate in discussing them or playing them out. Of course depenind on the fantasy it may be best not to play it out ( rape fantasy , gangbang etc etc ) but it does open up new ideas and of all things the line of communication. Good luck !!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I've read the first few responses and I agree with them.
Sex is never boring with us.
It may get a little lazy at times If either of us is tired, but she usually tells me ; " next time we'll make up for that."

It may not be a screaming orgasm everytime, but the fact that we are with each other, and there is no " performance anxiety" means that we are ourselves.
Whenever we feel like it, we push the boundaries, but we never push each other to do anything.
We have " been there and done lots" but we still have a long way to go and look forward to it after 17 years together.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

cavenger said:


> ...I just wish it always felt new. And I don't want to be a cake eater. I want to love my wife.


Good luck!!! I've struggled with this before and it is a doozy!! We have more toys than you can count all high $$ toys at that and at times I still feel like "Now what?".

Our frequency is much lower than it used to be 1-2x a week on average, but in reality it's 3-4 days in a row than 10 days nothing just because life has been that crazy.

I'm with you don't want to be a cake eater, but the urge for variety is strong!! The only thing I found that works is decrease frequency and buying new toys worked for awhile.


----------

